# Motor de 60 Hz. conectado a grupo electr. de 50 Hz.



## ZULU99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Tengo un motor que quiero hacerlo funcionar a una frecuencia de 60 Hz., el motor en su placa indica esa frecuencia, lo hago funcionar a través de un variador Altivar 71, todo ello alimentado por un grupo electrógeno.

Hay algún problema, si el citado grupo la corriente la emite con una frecuencia de 50 Hz ?

Si el motor lo tengo configurado en el variador con los datos de 50 Hz, puedo ponerlo a 60 Hz momentaneamente ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2017)

El Variador rectifica la corriente y desde allí genera la tensión y frecuencia para hacer funcionar el motor , así que no habrá problema.

Salvo que el motor esté demasiado justo en la potencia , no hay mayores problemas con el cambio de frecuencia.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 20, 2017)

Lo único que podes notar si lo alimentas con 50Hz en vez de con 60Hz, es que funcione un poco más lento que lo que indique en las especificaciones. Si tu variador cuenta con la opción de subir la frecuencia, pues puedes llegar a alimentarlo con los 60Hz que requiere, independientemente de la frecuencia que entregue tu grupo electrógeno.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 20, 2017)

En un rango razonable puedes subir o bajar la frecuencia con un variador.
Si la bajas mucho tendrás que poner ventilación forzada porque el ventilador centrífugo no refrigera lo suficiente.
Si la subes mucho entonces estás usando rodamientos etc a una velocidad  para la que no fueron diseñados.
Pero pasar de 50 a 60 incluso mas no te ocasionará problemas.


----------



## opamp (Jun 20, 2017)

Estimado faltan datos, si tu motor está configurado para 50 Hz y lo quieres trabajar a 60 Hz y no quieres perder par( torque ) debes aumentar el voltaje en la misma proporción, es decir 20%, por ejemplo : de 380v/50Hz deberías colocar 460v/60Hz. Surge un primer problema, ya que : P : par x velocidad , ahora a 60Hz la potencia requerida se elevaría en 20%. El tema no queda ahí , si tu motor mueve una carga no lineal, ejemplo típico: una bomba centrífuga ,  estas bombas exigen "algo" más de potencia, para ser más exacto la potencia se eleva proporcional al cubo del incremento de las rpm, si sube 20% las rpm al pasar a 60Hz, tienes como resultado un incremento en potencia de 1.2 elevado al cubo , esto es como casi 75% más de potencia , esperemos que el y el grupo sean capaces de entregar el requerimiento.......por esto empecé diciendo que faltan datos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2017)

Si el motor es manejado por el variador no importa la frecuencia de la red, ya que esta se convierte en DC y el variador es la que se encarga de entregar tensiones a la frecuencia elegida.
Si la alimentación es 50 o 60Hz en este es irrelevante.
Si se prouce un cambio de velocidad, cuando se conecta en forma directa a la red, con variador no


----------



## ZULU99 (Jun 25, 2017)

Gracias a todos, he entendido perfectamente vuestras respuestas a la pregunta.


----------



## ZULU99 (Jul 7, 2017)

Tengo otra duda, el motor que tengo de 22 KW en su placa solo indica 50 Hz y 380 V., como he indicado antes lo tengo trabajando a través de una variador Altivar-71 de 34 KW.

Puedo hacer trabajar ese motor a 60 Hz. 460 V durante un corto periodo de tiempo, unos cinco minutos ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 7, 2017)

Hola, fijate en la placa del motor, si aparece conexion a 460V. que seguramente será en estrella, y conexión 380V. en triángulo. El tema es que girará más rápido debido a los 60Hz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2017)

Si , y mas tiempo también. Solo verifica temperatura y corriente si está exigido  al límite

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Jul 7, 2017)

Los motores de 380V soportan hasta 440VAC


----------



## capitanp (Jul 7, 2017)

No veo por que no, además al aumentar la frecuencia aumenta la impedancia, disminuye la corriente en tonces aumenta la tensión para compensar la perdida de potencia


----------



## opamp (Jul 7, 2017)

Estimado ZULU99 que mueve tu motor.


----------



## ZULU99 (Jul 8, 2017)

Una turbina de 3,2 TM, flota sobre fluido y se requiere muy poco esfuerzo para hacerla girar, es una corona circular de hierro, el motor lo tengo colocado en la periferia de la misma y desde ahí hace el esfuerzo, es de 22 KW., pero pongo la turbina a 27 rpm y me consume un 50% del nominal.

En la placa del motor solo se ve 50 Hz 380V, es un motor bastante antiguo, y los datos de la placa se ven muy mal, pero necesito alguna rpm mas, por eso es lo de ponerlo a 60 Hz.

Si en el variador pongo velocidad máxima 60 Hz, podré conseguir esas rpm de mas que necesito ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 8, 2017)

Hola, bueno, a 60Hz, obviamente que el motor girará más rápido. Ahora el variador entrega 380V o 460V? Al principio de tu consulta creí que tu motor que funcionaba con variador, pero, querías conectarlo a una red de 60Hz a 460V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2017)

Además de eso , la transmisión entre motor y turbina ¿ Cómo es ? ¿ Corona y piñón ?


----------



## ZULU99 (Jul 9, 2017)

Al principio de la consulta, lo que preguntaba, era que el grupo electrógeno donde tengo conectado el variador, y a través de él, el motor, emite la corriente a 50 Hz, y el motor lo quiero hacer funcionar a 60 Hz, para ganar unas rpm.

Pero ahora me he fijado en la placa del motor, y no me indica que puede funcionar a 60 Hz., tan solo me indica 50Hz/380V, se ve que es un motor muy antiguo y la placa no se ve bien.

Lo que quiero saber, es que como el motor funciona a través de un variador Altivar-71, con potencia de sobras, al igual que el motor que también tiene potencia sobrada, es si he de configurar los datos del motor en el variador, para poder sacarle a ese motor los 60Hz. teniendo en cuenta que en la placa del motor, solo indica 50Hz.

En el eje del motor tengo colocada una rueda de Cart macizada, que en contacto con la periferia de la turbina, o corona circular, puedo poner a las revoluciones que necesito la citada corona.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 9, 2017)

Hola, bueno, aclaremos varias cosas. Tanto el variador cómo motor, está bien que deban ser de potencias sobredimensionadas. Pues así no trabajan al límite de exigencia y eso se aplica a todo!
Por otro lado un motor a inducción que indique en la placa 50Hz u otra fcia. es sólo información del fabricante para indicar a que R.P.M. trabajará, ya que están directamente relacionados. Eso no quita que pueda trabajar a una fcia. menor o mayor. Ahora, en caso de trabajar a fcia. menor, sucede que se reduce la ventilación del motor.
Lo que debes cuidar es no sobrepasar la tensión máxima de dicho motor, ya que pones en riesgo la aislación de los devanados. El variador debe estar configurado con el valor de tensión y corriente que indica la chapa del motor. Otro parámetro importante es la I. térmica del variador, que debe tener el mismo valor que la corriente nominal del motor.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 9, 2017)

Creo que no entendiste nada de nada. Cuando utilizas un variador de frecuencia como el Altivar y similares, que la entrada de tensión de línea sea de 50 o de 60Hz no importa, ya que el dispositivo la transforma en continua y luego con la circuiteria interna a esa tensión continua la transforma en una señal que varia su frecuencia desde 0 HZ hasta poco más de 100 Hz según modelo y marca, entonces lo que si debe  coincidir es que la frecuencia seteada en variador sea de 50 o 60 Hz máximos.
Dependiendo de la carga y la potencia del motor, a uno de 50Hz se lo puede llevar a 60Hz con lo que ganaras un 20% de velocidad, pero hay que ver si el motor no se calienta


----------



## dieguez (Jul 10, 2017)

Zulu99, la respuesta clara a tu pregunta es SI, en principio puedes hacer variar la frecuncia del cualquier motor y con ello la velocidad, pero tiene cierts limitaciones como ya te han dicho.
Una cosa es usar un variador para hacer arranques suaves y frenados, y otra hacer girar el motor en regimen permanete a otra frecuencia en tu caso hay muy poca diferencia y no vas a tener problema, si lo haces girar continuamente a 20hz por ejemplo el motor va a estar dando el mismo torque y consumiendo la misma I que normalmente pero se quemara porque el ventilador gira muy despacio, si lo haces girar a 300hz el motor girar a 11.000rpm por ejemplo, dependiendo del numero de polos, aunque en teoria da la misma potencia que a 50hz en realidad dara menos porque que vetilador estaria girando demasiado rapido.
puedes complicarte en mirar si el motor va a dar mas potencia al colocarlo a 60hz, o buscar como configurar el variador para que mantenga la potencia constante pero de todas formas creo que es innecesaria complicarse, si el motor no va a llevar una carga cerca del limite del motor no vas a tener ningun problema


----------



## ZULU99 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok. gracias a todos.


----------



## ZULU99 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ayer haciendo pruebas, traté de poner el motor a 60Hz con el fin de aumentar las rpm, aumenté lentamente y cuando llegué a los 52 Hz se paró el motor y me cambió la pantalla del terminal gráfico, se me puso en inicio, la potencia que aparecía en pantalla era de un 80% del nominal.

Lo tengo configurado de la siguiente manera, datos placa del motor:
50 Hz. 380 V.  35 A. 980 rpm.

Otros datos:
Velocidad mínima   ....        0 Hz.
Velocidad máxima   ....      60 Hz.
Tipo de parada    .......       Rueda libre
Tipo de control motor..       Nivel
Rampa de aceleración..      12 segundos
     "         deceleración       12      "

He de falsear los datos de la placa, e introducir los datos en el variador, como si se tratase de un motor con frecuencia de 60 Hz ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 13, 2017)

Hola, para realizar esa prueba, desacopla al motor de la carga. Así podrás saber si hay un problema en la configuración del motor.
Fijate en el historial de fallas que provocó la detención de dicho motor.


----------



## dieguez (Jul 13, 2017)

Deberia de subir sin problema, debe tener algun ajuste o configuracion que no lo deja pasar de eso


----------



## pandacba (Jul 13, 2017)

Como es la conección? estrella, triangulo? esta conección acorde con la que indica el manual del altivar?


----------



## ZULU99 (Jul 30, 2017)

La conexión es en triángulo, le he quitado la carga y si que se me pone a 60 Hz. no lo entiendo, seguiré haciendo pruebas, posiblemente con la carga acoplada le falte "par" para conseguir el aumento de rpm., porque casi se me pone al 100% de consumo de potencia, pero eso creo que es porque al aumentar las rpm de la turbina, aumentan también considerablemente los rozamientos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 30, 2017)

Hola, con esos datos que expones, los brinda el variador? o las medidas las realizaste con instrumentos?
Que valores de corriente obtienes cuándo alcanza el 100%?  35A? Supongo que tiene configurado un valor de rampa, entonces que valor tiene seteada?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2017)

Si me dices que lo has puesto en triangulo implica que tu motor es 380/220


----------



## capitanp (Jul 30, 2017)

un motor de esa potencia no es 380/220 es 660/380   así que en delta trabajará en 380V


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2017)

Hay de esa potencia en ambas tensiones trifásicas, he isntalado unos cuantos............


----------



## capitanp (Jul 30, 2017)

pandacba si hay, son raros porque ni un (Y - Δ) estrella-triángulo normal le podes hacerle


----------

